# Finally Got It!



## ROLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

Finally got my Cervelo Soloist, Fast and Light,,, LOVE IT! LOVE IT LOVE IT! Picture shows why.
JAMESB
<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/?action=view&current=IMG_1186.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/IMG_1186.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/?action=view&current=IMG_1192.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/IMG_1192.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

AND LOVE MY RAIN BIKE TOO!
<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/?action=view&current=IMG_1153.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/IMG_1153.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

AYOS BA!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful bikes! thanks for sharing. Love your choice of stem!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats, sweet ride. Rode one recently and it was a spectacular ride. Ultimately the cable rattle convinced me to get a R3. Just couldn't envision putting up with that on century/long rides. May have made a bad tradeoff, but I already have a TT if I want to ride fast. Maybe someday I'll have both.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

BassNBrew said:


> Congrats, sweet ride. Rode one recently and it was a spectacular ride. Ultimately the cable rattle convinced me to get a R3. Just couldn't envision putting up with that on century/long rides. May have made a bad tradeoff, but I already have a TT if I want to ride fast. Maybe someday I'll have both.


Why not just run the cables outside?


----------

